# Nine arrested in ODNR sting operation



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I just read this article today about an ODNR arrest made that involves my neck of the woods (Knox county) as well as Lorain county residents. This sounds like a pretty major cleanup. Kudos to the ODNR for a job well done!!!

http://www.mountvernonnews.com/local/08/02/08/poaching.sting.html


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I did the story yesterday. Posted it, video included, in The Lodge and The Lounge. :!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Well son of a gun! I guess you did. I didn't read that one.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Saw the article in the Dispatch today as well. Hope they throw the book at them.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I couldn't believe the ages of the guys. All older guys. They should really pay hard b/c they should know better than that.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

As if You cannot legally kill enough deer to feed a couple households. People like this are not sportsmen,but commonday criminals.Nothing I hate more than people who can ruin our natural resources and fun.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I saw the story on tv and the authorities said the actions of this bunch were so substantial as to impact the deer numbers very severely in the areas they operated in. It wasn't just in the area they lived in either-Tuscarawas and one of the lakeshore counties were mentioned as well.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> I saw the story on tv and the authorities said the actions of this bunch were so substantial as to impact the deer numbers very severely in the areas they operated in. It wasn't just in the area they lived in either-Tuscarawas and one of the lakeshore counties were mentioned as well.


I didn't see the TV report but this local report only mentioned Knox and Coshocton counties not counting Lorain which they lived in. I am sure they had a lot of meat in the freezer from these deer but with all of the mounts show that they were after much more than the meat.

I know I am really happy to hear that these guys will be serving some time for this.


----------

